
Ask HN: How did you do on your investment this year? - taesu
Mid this year, I started trading forex with 5k.Just exited my last trade for the year (b&#x2F;c bank holidays), turns out I made 1.5k.<p>Friend is -3k with 12k account size stock investing (thanks to fb &amp; nvidia)<p>How did you guys do this year? stocks, ipo, forex, real estate...etc? Curious as to what you guys invest &amp; how?
======
shoo
My investment approach is stocks, for long-term investment, based on
fundamental valuation metrics (CAPE etc).

YTD result is roughly -5% on paper, before tax. Current allocation is about
40% stocks, 22% bonds, 3% reit, 35% cash. Ignoring the cash, YTD result is
about -8%.

I sold ~ 1/4 of stock portfolio in January and moved moved the resulting cash
into bonds or saving accounts. At the start of this year I believed that US
equities were over-valued compared to their historical valuation, I still
believe they are. The current large allocation to cash is to give flexibility
(to e.g. buy cheap stock or for a down payment on a house) in scenarios where
there is a large drop in stock market prices and I need to avoid selling any
stock for 5-10+ years until prices rise.

Some interesting reading for stock market valuation:

[https://www.starcapital.de/fileadmin/user_upload/files/publi...](https://www.starcapital.de/fileadmin/user_upload/files/publikationen/Research_2016-01_Predicting_Stock_Market_Returns_Shiller_CAPE_Keimling.pdf)

[http://www.philosophicaleconomics.com/2018/01/future-u-s-
equ...](http://www.philosophicaleconomics.com/2018/01/future-u-s-equity-
returns-a-best-case-upper-limit/)

------
mav3rick
I only do index funds, (Target funds with 401k and VTI in brokerage).

This is a long term play, I suspect I'm a bit down right now but I
deliberately don't look at it often :)

I stay away from individual stocks.

------
cattlefarmer
I started investing last year, mainly indexes and tech stocks. Everything is
in the red except Tesla, which is exactly the reverse of what it was the
entire year until recent events which I found weirdly ironic. Overall, I'm
down about 10%.

I'm planning on holding everything long term so I'm not terribly troubled by
it.

------
dzhiurgis
Signed up at first selloff in October. Broker went bankcrupt one month later.

------
DrNuke
Forex only in the form of small eur/usd scalping when the markets are volatile
because of bad rumours. If any, I enjoy the ride but results are mixed ehehe.

------
quickthrower2
Sold some stocks at about 3x ipo price after holding for a year. They were
from a job so didn’t really choose these stock. Just dumb luck.

------
jakobov
I am up about 10% this year.

My money is distributed in stocks, index funds, cash, some options(puts) and a
friends solid real estate loan fund.

------
miguelrochefort
I put all my money on 2 diversified ETFs and down roughly 20% overall.

------
arisAlexis
crypto. up YTD

